# AEP Ponds



## teamlongwell (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello all,

New here. Me and my son like to fish. We mostly fish seneca, salt fork, peidmont, ohio river and any area that we can.

Im looking to branch out a little farther this year and have heard of these AEP ponds.

I have printed out a map of the area (thanks to ohiobassblog for the link!)

My question is can we go and scout out the area this time of year or is it gated?

I would like to know the area, where I can put a boat in ect.


Any help would be app.


Thanks


----------



## teamlongwell (Jan 17, 2012)

I did some searching and found a lot of information. IF anyone would be able to give me some insight I ll gladly take it.


Mostly what area's you could but a boat in legaly. I have a jeep cherokee with a small lift and a winch on the front. I use this jeep mostly to get my boat to some ponds in my area that a normal pickup wont make it to.

If nothing else I ll update this later on with what I come across.


Thanks


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

If you have a small boat, you can probably launch in campground lakes like K and C. There are other lakes along the road near C that you can launch a boat in also. You may see a a bunch of lakes from the various roads, but many have signs indicating that driving is permitted beyond a certain point. Off-roading or driving off of the main roads is against the law. You can access all lakes that you cannot drive to by foot if you have float tubes or if you are willing to drag or roll in a canoe or kayak.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I forgot to mention that campsite C and K lakes will probably be gated until sometime in April.


----------



## teamlongwell (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I dont think I can talk my son into a float tube. Seems like fun tho.

Is it 10 hp and under or electric only?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't recall the numbers of the ponds, but there were several large ponds/lakes near the road close to Camp C (I think) that had gravel boat ramps. I fished a few of them last summer in my kayak and caught a lot of fish. I did see one guy with a full size bass boat (maybe a Triton) out on one pond, so you can get a larger boat out there, but I do think it's restricted as far as motor use goes.


----------



## teamlongwell (Jan 17, 2012)

Probally electric only. Which is mostly what I use. As strange as this will sound I bought a bass boat and removed the 115 hp merc and installed my trusty 9.9 as most of lakes around here is 10 hp and under.

It always seemed to me people would buy a jon boat and then put in a live well etc. I my mind I thought a bass boat with the 9.9 was the best of both worlds for me.



Thanks to all for the help I am going to drive down and check it out before the leaves come on.


Just looking for something different and dont mind a drive and/or give it a go all weekend.


One question I do have. I noticed through searching that alot of people use float tubes. I really never paid them much mind but after looking at the ease of use it does have me wondering. 

Has anybody tried fishing thier kids out of a float tube? My son is 9 and a decent sized fella but I just wonder if anyone else has tried theres with kids and how that worked out.


Thanks


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

the lakes and ponds are 10hp, ive had my bass boat on a lot of them, theres a kids fishing campground, has 2 ponds that have plenty of 5lbrs. KIDS ONLY!!! they even have a kids tournament in the spring. my boys have caught a bunch of 22in plus from them(released unharmed)


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Teamlongwell,

I encourage you to check out the AEP lands. I've been fishing there for years and am getting stoked about spring coming on so I can head back up there. 

A couple of thoughts for ya.....get on google earth and familiarize yourself with the lands. If you use the paper map as a reference, you can keep your bearings pretty well as you "soar" around. This has helped me find many good lakes over the years.

When you go up there, take the time to drive up and check out the Big Muskie Bucket. Its WAY COOL. Especially to a 9 year old. 

As far as float tubes go, in my opinion, they're the way to go. I have a 2 man basshunter boat I use in early spring, but the rest of the year I'm in my tube. It gives you accessibility to ponds you'll never get a boat to and personally, I just prefer to fish from them. 

My advice to you about your son and tubes would be that so much depends on your son. His size for one, but also how long he's been fishing and how careful he is/would be with hooks is a big factor. My son just turned 14 and I've had him in a tube for 3 years or so. I just stayed REAL closeby the first several times with him and kept a good eye on him. Of course WEAR A LIFE JACKET!!!!!! We're both good swimmers, but I wont go on the water without a life vest.

I hope you go check it out and I hope this helps you some.

Blessings!!!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

As far as float tubing for the youngins. What if he falls out??? Wearing a life jacket is ok as long as you don't have chest waders on and you fall in. Try treading water with water filling up in your waders. Treking over hill and dale with a young lad may be more than you bargain for. Some of the out of the way places could put the skids on him wanting to go again. There are alot of lakes for different levels of fishing. You must ask yourself if you are fishing for you or the son. Just be wise and be careful. My opinion only.


----------



## teamlongwell (Jan 17, 2012)

My boy is a big kid. Loves to fish. If he had to choose between anything and fishing, its not a question. 

Kid loves it. The walking wont faze him, its just that I know with Coal mine land that u cant just walk around the pond and fish like we do here. 

App. all the replys. I have a lil 2 man bass hunter that im consider building a cart for. 


I may just buy one tube and try him out in the pool haha.


thanks


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

My brother-in-law and I took our first trip down to AEP in June of 2011. What an awesome fishery! We fished three different ponds and caught fish in every one. I think we ended up with over 50 bass in one day, largest being about 3-4 lbs. Alot of small fish, but still tons of fun! We were using float tubes, so if you can talk your son into that I would definitely recommend it! If you guys are willing to walk a little bit off the beaten path you can find some absolutely beautiful ponds full of big bass! Shoot my a pm and I will give you the area where we had some luck!


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys, just came from cumberland,(north side of aep on st.rt 83) they opened a new hunting and fishing shop. its pretty nice, owner Jeff Duvall. He said starting in april he was going to be selling minnows n other live bait, also he bought out a Bass Pro Retailer. so theres going to be a little of everything in there. Hes got a lot of nesssity items which is great. Theres absolutly nothing in the area if you run out or forget somthing. Soon as you turn south on 83 from cumberland its on the right, cant miss it. Hes also a coonhunter so he knows a lot of the off the beaten path ponds.. If you catch a big one be sure to stop n give him a picture for the braggin board. And tell him DANNY SENT YA! He'll treat you right!


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Haven't fished the ponds in years. The last time I was there, they weren't called AEP. I think they were called OHIO ELECTRIC CO. MINES.The fishing was great back then too. Do you still need a permit to fish there? Where can I find information on them?


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Planning a few trips to the ponds. Wondering if we can tent camp over night if we stay for a few days. Heard a few say there were campsites, or what about just out in the woods? Maybe someone knows the rules on that. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

have to camp in campsites. doesnt cost anything, just there rule. you can pitch a tent or pull a camper. all primitive and no showers, are outhouses and well water from pumps for washing pans or yourself if need b.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

It sounds like most of your comments are in reference to the areas around Cumberland...how about the Avondale section listed on the AEP website? It looks to have a lot of ponds too. Is it about the same or is it better to drive a little further to the cumberland spots?


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

never fished the avondale ponds, and cumberland is 10 minutes from my house. wish i could help.


----------

